# Seized boas, venomous snakes and exotics from Perth home



## alichamp (Jul 5, 2016)

*Boa constrictors, venomous snakes among 30 reptiles seized from Baldivis home, ABC News*
*Police have seized 30 reptiles, including two endangered boa constrictors, from a property in Perth's south as part of a joint investigation with wildlife authorities and the Australian Border Force.*


----------

